# Fendi sales in US



## GAMOGIRL

Hi all! I have been a big fendi lover forever but never know when the sales are at boutiques in US. Given shoe prices have gotten crazy in last few years I am hoping to get a pair on sale! When is the spring sale? Does anyone have a great SA to recommend—I am a serious and quick buyer Thanks!!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Anyone??


----------



## CrazyCool01

Shoes go on sale and even bags - i have seen on websites like NAP, matches


----------



## GAMOGIRL

CrazyCool01 said:


> Shoes go on sale and even bags - i have seen on websites like NAP, matches



Thanks for your message! I definitely know that Fendi goes on sale, but specifically wondering when the sales start at the Fendi boutiques in US? I know most designers at department stores start the spring sale around end of May but would love details about boutique sales. And if anyone has a great SA, would love the recommendation— I am a loyal buyer!!


----------



## CrazyCool01

GAMOGIRL said:


> Thanks for your message! I definitely know that Fendi goes on sale, but specifically wondering when the sales start at the Fendi boutiques in US? I know most designers at department stores start the spring sale around end of May but would love details about boutique sales. And if anyone has a great SA, would love the recommendation— I am a loyal buyer!!


I follow few Nm/BG/Saks SAs on instagram and they keep their instastories upto date with any sales!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Thanks for the suggestion! Do you have SA at a Fendi boutique that you know or follow on IG? The shoes I want are only available thru the boutiques this season.


----------



## CrazyCool01

BG - alina_fashion_stylist, duet_bgstyle
NM - austinwestcoast
neiman.designer
adrienne.az
abbyatnm

and am sure they can transfer any style you want from a boutique.

Please make sure to do some research on them before you decide to buy, i just follow to see what is new/on sale


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Thanks again for the reccs! I have never heard of department stores being able to transfer from a boutique...have you done this before and if so, how does that work?


----------



## CrazyCool01

GAMOGIRL said:


> Thanks again for the reccs! I have never heard of department stores being able to transfer from a boutique...have you done this before and if so, how does that work?


if you contact SA they will be able to do it for you.


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Good to know, thanks. 

Would still love to know when US Fendi boutiques start their in boutique sales...


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Bumping to see if anyone has any intel in sales in the boutiques (not dept stores). Please help me!!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Trying another time as many designers are on sale now...any intel on fendi sales at boutiques in US?


----------



## Jay 45

GAMOGIRL said:


> Trying another time as many designers are on sale now...any intel on fendi sales at boutiques in US?


I have seen a few pairs of shoes start to pop up on Saks SA instagram stories marked down which makes me think it will be mid next week along with Valentino and Louboutin.


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Jay 45 said:


> I have seen a few pairs of shoes start to pop up on Saks SA instagram stories marked down which makes me think it will be mid next week along with Valentino and Louboutin.



Hope so!


----------



## Jay 45

GAMOGIRL said:


> Trying another time as many designers are on sale now...any intel on fendi sales at boutiques in US?


Nordstrom Fendi starts Thursday


----------



## maximemw

Fendi Sales in Canada start this week on the 24th June


----------



## jmr008

maximemw said:


> Fendi Sales in Canada start this week on the 24th June



do you know which sites ?


----------



## maximemw

jmr008 said:


> do you know which sites ?



In store ONLY


----------



## bbkctpf

Has anyone went into the stores to see what items are on sale?


----------



## averagejoe

bbkctpf said:


> Has anyone went into the stores to see what items are on sale?


I saw some RTW pieces for men and women, as well as shoes. Nothing really memorable, and I didn't buy anything. There was a pair of men's shoes in plain black leather with small gold Monster eyes on the tongue that I liked, but I rather something with the Zucca print on it. The sale was discreet with no indication that the section of RTW and shoes were on sale until the SA pointed it out. Seems like so many brands are doing that now.


----------



## bbkctpf

averagejoe said:


> I saw some RTW pieces for men and women, as well as shoes. Nothing really memorable, and I didn't buy anything. There was a pair of men's shoes in plain black leather with small gold Monster eyes on the tongue that I liked, but I rather something with the Zucca print on it. The sale was discreet with no indication that the section of RTW and shoes were on sale until the SA pointed it out. Seems like so many brands are doing that now.


thanks for the details!  does fendi also do a winter sale as well?


----------



## averagejoe

bbkctpf said:


> thanks for the details!  does fendi also do a winter sale as well?


You're welcome! Next time if I see it again, I'll try to take a photo.

They have two seasonal sales, one should be end of November or early December.


----------



## caffelatte

Have sales at boutiques or department stores started in the US? I haven't been able to make it in so any information about sales would be appreciated! TIA!


----------



## Shah Gali

GAMOGIRL said:


> Trying another time as many designers are on sale now...any intel on fendi sales at boutiques in US?


I recall the website (fendi.com) used to have sales on it in 2017 - I bought a bag back then - but I have not seen anything in years and do not have  local boutique. Did you find out anything about Fendi boutique sales? Admire your persistence here and hope you found the shoes you were looking for.


----------



## caffelatte

My Fendi SA told me there will be no boutique sales this year.


----------



## Shah Gali

caffelatte said:


> My Fendi SA told me there will be no boutique sales this year.


Bummer - thanks For sharing. At least there are outlets right.


----------

